# Lumiquest macro



## Overread (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok exciting day for me as my softbox finally arrived - so off I went to the garden - I did not get much before my batteries died though - so here is what I got:






F8, ISO 100, 1/40sec, manual mode, handheld
link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/3235164736_82604cc462_o.jpg





F8, ISO 100, 1/40sec, manual mode, handheld
Link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/3234314063_8250e06646_o.jpg





F8, ISO 100, 1/40sec, manual mode, handheld
Link to larger: 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/3234314537_d061f4c28f_o.jpg
Those three shots I got quick as the bee was not hanging around for me - buzzing from one flower to the next - the slower shutter speed was only possible as I was sitting on the ground at the time and so a little less shakey - I know the depth of field needs to be greater in these ideally, but I really like the colours that came out.





f6.3, ISO 400, 1.50sec, handheld, manual mode
Link to larger: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3338/3234315137_6757fe72bf_o.jpg





f8, ISO 400, 1.50sec, handheld, manual mode
link to larger:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3128/3235167636_8b3ed73e6d_o.jpg





f8, 1/50sec, ISO 400, handheld, manual mode
link to larger:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3335/3234316085_51f550775f_o.jpg
a grabshot - at first I could not see what it was - all I knew was it was moving along the leaf





f8, ISO 400, 1/50sec, handheld, manual mode
link to larger:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3382/3234316979_ed6a1c8f7c_b.jpg
Even though the whole bug is not in this shot I rather like it

Well I enjoyed this and next time I hope to get a chance to use f13 more - this time around it was too dark for it, though I think the old setting of exposure compensation on the flash and low ISO (where I started) were not helping with the lumiquest - so without the exposure compensation and a higher ISO (which I shifted to even with f8 work above) I think I might have a chance at f13 and that greater depth of field 

Any comments/crits welcome - thank you


----------



## icassell (Aug 14, 2008)

Way cool! These look great! #4 is my fav. I got my lumiquest about a week ago to use with my 430EX, but haven't had a chance to try it yet (Bugs don't hang out much here in the desert during the summer -- and most sane people head for the hills as well).  I also need some time to play with my DIY ringflash.


----------



## niforpix (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice shots! I like them all


----------

